# Papillary Carcinoma and Bone Marrow Transplantation



## bluemoonguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey folks!

I have yet another question for you all (sorry for bombarding the message board so fast and furiously):

Now that I've been treated for Papillary Carcinoma, is there any possibility that I can donate bone marrow to someone in need?

I received a sad e-mail from my martial arts instructor that one of his fellow instructors in Louisianna has been battling T-Cell Lymphoma and needs a bone marrow transplant as soon as possible.

Now, I don't even know if I'm eligible to donate since I may not be a match, but I wondered if I should even bother attempting to get tested if I can't even donate.

After a brief search on the internet, I came across this:
http://www.cancer.net/patient/All+About+Cancer/Cancer.Net+Feature+Articles/Treatments%2C+Tests%2C+and+Procedures/Donating+Bone+Marrow

An excerpt from the page states:
"*People who cannot donate bone marrow include* pregnant women, users of intravenous drugs that are not prescribed by a doctor, people who have had a positive blood test for hepatitis B or hepatitis C, *and those with specific medical conditions, such as most types of cancer* or certain heart conditions."

Even though Papillary Carcinoma is nothing to scoff at, I've been told that 'it's the cancer to get'. It's quite treatable and has a high survival rate. But I think the very fact that I've had a cancer of any type automatically disqualifies me.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a regular blood donor and you cannot donate blood within 12 months of your RAI treatment...I would assume similar restrictions (minimally) apply with regard to bone marrow donations.


----------



## bluemoonguy (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Joplin. What you're saying definitely makes sense. It's just a shame I can't help with the transplant in this situation.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was just doing research on something similar earlier today....someone I work with was diagnosed with leukemia, and the hospital desperately needs platelets. What I found was that there's a three-year waiting period after cancer treatment is completed before you can give blood, platelets, etc.


----------

